# The '08 bikes are up



## AZ_Mike (Sep 10, 2004)

Just came from the Orbea USA site and the '08 bikes are up

http://www.orbea-usa.com/fly.aspx


----------



## Big Jim Mac (Jun 28, 2007)

How can you tell? I can't see anything different.


----------



## AZ_Mike (Sep 10, 2004)

Big Jim Mac said:


> How can you tell? I can't see anything different.


The home page says 2008 model now available, by the "Made to Order" banner. Also

Red is now a choice for the Orca's color
There are some ready made bikes for the Opal like '07 Onix as well as "Made to Order"
Rolf wheels no longer available

There are probably other differences, overall looks like a small update


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Saw the red Orca at my LBS this evening. Looks exactly the same as the 2007, apart from the color. No change to the rear drop outs like those from the Euskatel models in the TDF. The red really looks good though.

CHL


----------



## lx93 (Jun 14, 2007)

Unfortunately, I don't think this means huge discounts on the 2007 models.

I called an LBS about a week ago, and supposedly Orbea didn't have any Volata or Vuelta models left. I know, they're next to bottom of the line, but college students have to stick within budget constraints.


----------



## vsimmons (Sep 21, 2007)

I just purchased my first roadbike - an 07 opal. I did get a great deal, and I didn't even have to buy over the internet. The MSRP of the bike was around 3600, and I got it for 2700 with tax. I called around, and this was the best deal. Rock n road only gave a 5% discount, which was the worst deal. I think a got about a 30% discount, which was a fluke. You ought to be about to get about a 19-22% discount on an 07.


----------



## Big Jim Mac (Jun 28, 2007)

Wow, that's close to what I paid for my Onix, though my $2400 also bought a CF bottle cage and a wireless computer. The more I look at that bike, the more I wish I had one!


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

*No More Lobular*

Looks like the Lobular is gone from the US lineup. Too bad, it's a great bike.


----------



## vsimmons (Sep 21, 2007)

Well, big jim, they got me for all the accessories, though that was after we made the bike deal. I paid window for some new sidis, got 2 carbon cages for about 1/2 off, and got some road bike gear at about 25% off (they tell me my baggy mountain gear is uncool on a road bike) and some nice discounts on tire repair stuff. Oh! plus I bought a new helmet, due to the uncoolness of my visored mountain helmet. He fully adjusted the bike to fit me, and even changed out the 110 stem for a 100 (an FSA which I liked better). This was at Laguna Cycle Works in Laguna Beach, and Kurt hooked me up, for any one in so cal.


----------



## MaestroXC (Sep 15, 2005)

Anyone think the new Arins (with Orca forks) look rad?

And Reynolds wheels, yeah!


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

I just built an Orca with the website's "made to order" with the lightest of everything in a 54.

$7,110

*12.04 pounds!!!!!!!!!!!*

I didn't know that was possible


----------



## Big Jim Mac (Jun 28, 2007)

That's almost too light! Especially in the wallet area! Just read a story about Storck's sub-10 pound bike. I'm guessing that's going to be the norm soon.


----------

